# duda con transistor mosfet stth6003cw



## telepatia (Sep 5, 2016)

hola ,estoy reparando un equipo de soldadura y comprobando los transistores me he fijado que hay dos del mismo tipo que miden diferente,haciendo la típica prueba con el tester ,de carga y descarga su funcionamiento es normal pero las medidas de uno y otro son diferentes en uno me marca en el tester 900 y en otro 1010 siendo el mismo transistor,alguien sabría decirme si es esto normal.o estará malo el de mayor valor? ,gracias un slaudo


----------



## josco (Sep 6, 2016)

ya buscaste la hoja de datos? me parece que tu transistor, no es transistor creo que es un rectificador. y si puedes sube fotos para ver si te podemos ayudar en algo. saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2016)

Exacto , es un doble díodo rápido de 300 V x 30A


----------



## telepatia (Sep 6, 2016)

buenas tardes,gracias por vuestra respuesta,no se en que estaba pensando como lo he desmontado entero me hice un lio  ,en concreto es  "G50N60HS". si puedo despues mando fotos de las pruebas,gracias


----------



## telepatia (Sep 6, 2016)

hola,ya estoy de nuevo no estoy en casa y no he podido hacer las fotos,he hecho un esquemita por si así lo veis mas claro y acelero un poco el tema,.
explico un poco lo que hice y con la imagen igual lo comprendéis mejor :tester en opción diodo,negativo a patilla "C" ,positivo a patilla "E" y me da el valor de 900 que si no estoy equivocado son milivoltios,sin mover negativo del tester cambio positivo a patilla "G" y me da el valor de 0,vuelvo con positivo a patilla "E" y ahora el valor en vez de 900 es 0.esto supuestamente (si alguien por aqui no me dice lo contrario)es el funcionamiento normal de este mosfet, cortocircuito patillas "G" y "C"para descargar y si repetimos las medidas vuelven a ser las misma.Con el otro componente todo igual pero en vez de 900 el valor es de 1010,,esta es mi duda siendo componentes iguales es normal esta diferencia en la medidas?
después hay 3 transistores mas con la misma numeracion y con el mismo comportamiento pero en vez de 900 o 1010 me dan los tres iguales 600,,la única diferencia es en el circulo con una letra dentro en estos tres últimos la letra del circulo cambia,lo indico en la imagen con una flecha esa letras y numero dentro de los circulos varia el componente? igual parece una pregunta estúpida pero no tengo ni idea,bueno espero que así lo entendáis algo mejor y podáis echarme una mano muchas gracias.


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 6, 2016)

Podría ser un igbt? 
Busca como medir un igbt si es un diodo entre las patas externas y la del medio, deben medir igual, 
Los pines de afuera apuntas hacia el centro, el cual es una coneccion que comparten... esto si es un diodo doble... Si son diodos o igbt de serie distinta sería una variación .... aceptable.. foto?


----------



## telepatia (Sep 12, 2016)

buenas tardes,aquí están las fotos haber si así puede ayudarme alguien,hay están en la placa y fuera y la medida que me da en el tester si necesitan mas datos díganmelo,gracias


----------



## telepatia (Sep 22, 2016)

Hola buenas tardes, pues nada que ya esta solucionado, las comprobaciones estaban bien y el comportamiento y el valor de 900 mv es normal, mientras intentaba aclarar esta duda y esperaba los mosfet seguí buscando posibles fallo y tenia otro componente *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico] *(unas resistencias en concreto), bueno ya esta funcionando a la perfección, muchas gracias, un saludo


----------



## 30STM (Sep 23, 2016)

Hola, alguien me puede decir que tipo de diodo es, o como lo puedo preguntar en las electronicas? su codigo es: BY 54 MV

gracias por cualquier ayuda. les anexo la imagen


----------

